# My 3rd year for mason bees - 2012



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I still have my mason bee cocoons tucked in my fridge drawer. Despite our weird early Spring, only the daffodils and forsythia has been blooming so far, and I haven't wanted to 'unleash' 400 hungry bees on my little neighborhood until i see the fruit trees begin to bloom. Now my plum tree is close to start blooming finally, but the crab apple is still closed up tight, and we have a couple nights below freezing now coming up. I am going to wait it out a few more days before I put them out, so they don't have to go through a freeze- tomorrow night is supposed to go down to 18F. Later this week looks much better to put out the cocoons. Meanwhile, I'm not seeing any wild masons investigating my new nesting box, despite the fact that some of the straws have nesting scent on them. Maybe the ferals that emerged too early this year couldn't find enough food and died off?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I've noticed a lot of Mason bees around here. The Carpenter bees are a plenty as well.


----------



## inuyashalover21 (Mar 27, 2012)

We have masons that made a home in the trim of the house. our plum tree has blossoms as well as the forsythias, daffodils and hyacinths. We have been having some warm and cold days. Hope the bees are ok


----------

